# Greenville area...



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

So a buddy (sn: Bearzan) and I have just moved down to Greenville about 4 months ago. He has just recently bought a house in Lake Villiage, AR and we're now able to bring out ATV's down for a bit of riding in our bit of free time.

Anyone down this way that knows some relatively good places to ride? We don't have enough time to drive for an hr and ride, just maybe a place we can ride for a hour or two after work.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man you moved the wrong way. But go eat a steak at the stockyard if it's still open. Right there on the left on 82. No wait... Cowpen that was the name. Haha. It use to BE a stockyard.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If it wasn't hunting season starting I have about 10k acres that we could ride on but that's out. 

My dad just moved over to lake village over on stuart island. Its a nice place we had a heluva time on the lake this summer. 

What yall doin over this way?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Work, Work bro.

Transfered down with Lowe's. Yep. Bear just bought a 21' suntracker party barge about a month ago...I've got my fishing boat down too...good times. We'll have to kick it this spring fa sho!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Definitely I hear the lake has some good fishing in it but haven't gotten a chance to try it out yet.


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

hey man i live in leland, work in greenville theres not really a place to go ride since they shut down the place at warfield point park... we really jus all get together and ride different peoples land or ride back roads and drink a few cold ones but yall are welcome to come with us if ya want...


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet. Hit me up. We've been riding some backroads over here at Lake Chicot. Definately need to ride soon....we rode a bit tonight since it was so nice out.


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

my family owns most of the farm land on back side of lake chicot im sure we could ride this weekend jus let me know... my number is 662-820-8831


----------

